# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Peiling van de week: Kwaliteit cosmetische ingrepen moet omhoog

## Leontien

> Alleen bevoegde artsen en zorgverleners mogen als het aan minister Edith Schippers (Volksgezondheid) ligt nog permanente rimpelvullers plaatsen. Voor laseren gaat waarschijnlijk hetzelfde gelden.
> 
> Zo wordt gedacht aan een waarschuwing bij cosmetische televisieprogramma's. Voor niet-medisch noodzakelijke operaties gaat een leeftijdsgrens gelden van achttien jaar. Alleen voor bijvoorbeeld het rechtzetten van flaporen wordt de leeftijdsgrens losgelaten.


nu.nl

Vind jij dat de kwaliteit van cosmetische ingrepen omhoog moet?

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------

